# Solved: Microsoft Word keeps throwing up "Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library" Error, Arghh!



## Mike82 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi guys, first off I haven't been here for help in years literally this was the first place I thought of because a few years ago many generous people helped me solve my problem, this place is awesome. Please pardon me as I am only decently literate with computers but try my best.

Ok I am trying to solve an annoying problem for my parent's computer. My dad was typing a normal document in Microsoft Word (OS is XP with System Pack 2, and it is Word 2002) and he said that just yesterday for the first time, after typing for maybe a half hour, a window would pop up with a "runtime error" and it would freeze untill he clicked ok on it, and it would then shut down loosing all his work that he didn't save.

So I got on the computer and opened Microsoft Word, and was able to duplicate the problem time after time but not every single time. When I simply open word, then click to close Word, the box appears, and he verified it is the same box he saw. It says exactly as follows, no more, no less, and every time reads the same -

*Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library
Runtime Error!
Program:C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office 10\WINWORD.EXE
abnormal program termination*

So I tried to research it, and came across a fix on Microsoft's support site saying remove something called COM Add-ins. I did so by following each step removing the one COM add in i found, and it did not resolve the problem at all. It still errors out. SO I grabbed the master disk and uninstalled Microsoft Word, NOT the whole Office set, just Word, and re-installed it figuring that would definitely fix it for him....nope. Today I got a phone call at work that it is doing it again. So when I checked his computer it is erroring again for me just as it did last night. Arghh..... I hope I provided enough information. Please let me know if any more is needed.

I almost forgot to add that I updated and ran Full System scans of Norton and Spybot and found nothing.

Thanks a ton ahead of time for your help guys,

Mike


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

First, welcome back!!! (although, vaguely, it's like seeing your cousin after many years at a funeral...nice to see you, sorry about the circumstances....)
Well, this isn't fun - the more I looked, the more "answers" and causes I found...
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Microsoft-Word-1058/Microsoft-Word-29.htm
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;835404
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=555220
(I think you probably did what the above is about - COM add-ins)
and two that seem similar, but aren't the same (good ol' MS!)
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/259413/
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/921541/en-us

Good luck and let us know if you get this fixed - and what did it!


----------



## Mike82 (Jul 22, 2004)

SOLVED!!! Thanks a ton again man, I did the very first fix and the problem has now stopped. It is the fix that says to simply go to Control Panel and remove the "Works Suite Add-In For Microsoft Word". I haven't seen any signs of missing any features from Word either, as if the Add in had no purpose to begin with LOL. No more error messages at all. The fix with deleting the Com add ins I tried before coming here did not work, this did. My Dad sends his thanks!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

That's excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I wasn't sure any of them would be the answer, but add-ins are so often a little noticed cause of troubles.
Please use the thread tools at the top of the page to mark this thread as Solved.
See you around!


----------

